# Price per acre?



## ptllandscapeIL (Jan 15, 2004)

Guys,

Just want a feel of what the markets are at.whats the going rate per acre

1 using trucks (picks ups and one tons)

2. skids and loaders

and i know if will be diffrent but just an idea,oh and last wide open plowing and PITA lots lol thanks!


----------



## swtiih (Nov 30, 2008)

this will be interesting


----------



## DaytonBioLawns (May 20, 2010)

60-135 an hour for a truck, plow, and salter here in dayton. It is all over the place to tell the truth. I see a consistent $75-$95 an hour though.

As for SS prices...they are all over the place here. The best place to find those prices are to just call a local rental yard or leasing center. And then add a common wage and mark it up. I don't know my prices yet this year on my SS for sure to tell the truth. I am in the middle of buying a CAT if the deal works out... If not I'll be renting again. And the price varies drastically due to rental/owned equipment.


----------

